# Magic Jack



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

So I have one of these here in the US. I really like it because the calls are so clear, and I can use an old cordless landline phone. 

I just seen they have an app so you can receive texts to your US phone number.

That could solve the problem with banks. My college also started doing this so you need a text sent to a US number to login which resets every week and you need another text 

I am sure some of you guys are using magic jack. I did search but found nothing recent on the subject. 

Does it work well over there?


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Why do Americans have so much problems keeping US based accounts if they live overseas?

I still have a number of accounts from my home country that I left 26 years ago, and also still have accounts in Singapore where I left 7 years ago.
None of them cause me any problems transacting online or receiving OTPs on my PH phone number.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tiz said:


> Why do Americans have so much problems keeping US based accounts if they live overseas?
> 
> I still have a number of accounts from my home country that I left 26 years ago, and also still have accounts in Singapore where I left 7 years ago.
> None of them cause me any problems transacting online or receiving OTPs on my PH phone number.


We just use messenger or WhatsApp to keep in touch with family and friends. Everything else I have a dual sim phone with both my UK and Philippines sims in


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

Tiz said:


> Why do Americans have so much problems keeping US based accounts if they live overseas?
> 
> I still have a number of accounts from my home country that I left 26 years ago, and also still have accounts in Singapore where I left 7 years ago.
> None of them cause me any problems transacting online or receiving OTPs on my PH phone number.


It all comes down to a security code sent via text to your US based phone number.

Your phone number in the US has now become your identity. Banks colleges pharmacy such as walgreens even Amazon will text that number with a code.

You can often just use email instead but not always since your email is probably tied to that number as well.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

louiedepalma said:


> It all comes down to a security code sent via text to your US based phone number.
> 
> Your phone number in the US has now become your identity. Banks colleges pharmacy such as walgreens even Amazon will text that number with a code.
> 
> You can often just use email instead but not always since your email is probably tied to that number as well.


My Australian & Singapore accounts both have the same requirements, but no problem sending to an international phone number.


----------

